

I missed November, but here's my first ever MVP: LetterPush - paulf
http://letterpush.com

======
paulf
LetterPush is the result of my desire to learn Python and Django. It was a
"night and weekend" project and I had a blast developing it. I also learned
quite a bit about Celery, South migrations, SPIF and DKIM, Amazon SES and
other interesting bits.

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask here or my contact info in my
profile.

------
kirinkalia
How is this different from Mailchimp or ConstantContact -- in other words,
what are you offering that the big guys do not?

~~~
paulf
At the moment? Nothing. In fact, I only have the bare minimum functionality
required to fairly label an application as a "email newsletter service" (that
is, handling subscribers and sending emails).

I'm hoping that as people sign up and try it out I'll gather feedback and be
able to discover niches or problems that the big guys aren't handling well. It
will be a slow, iterative process so I might need a few months before having
an answer to your question.

I fully intend to move away from a generic "e-mail newsletters for small
businesses" to a more specific and addressable niche in the future.

